# clip art won't appear



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2007)

Help. whenever I am working on a word document and want to insert a clip art picture, it will not display on screen to allow me to work with it. However when I click on the print preview it is on the page and will print on the page.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

In the main editing window (not the print preview) go to

Tools > Options

In the View tab of the Options box, uncheck the "Picture Placeholders" under Show

Checking this option speeds up file regeneration when you change pages by eliminating the images. On most newer computers and with most documents this isn't necessary, but it can become important on older, slower computers, or with large documents that contain many images. One other time you might use picture placeholders is if you are running a lot of files at the same time and are near capacity on your hard drive or having memory problems.


----------

